# Why is it so hard to find a breeder? NE PA.



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

When we found our first, and last GSD it was from a breeder in ND. Rayann farms Home Page. They shipped us our little boy on a plane! It was so neat going to the airport to pick him up.

Now looking again, its pretty exhausting... to the point i give up. So here I am I thought this would have to be the best way to locate a reputable breeder with AKC registered puppies.

I tried the local shelter, and came close to adopting a beautiful prure bred that showed up, but none in a while.

Thanks for any info


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

What are you looking for? Show line? Working lines? What sort of energy level? What traits are most important to you? What are your plans for the dog? Companion? Sport?

If you are patient the right puppy will come your way. I see a lot of people get in trouble when they decide they want a puppy then go out and buy the first one they come across. 

This trainer has a series of puppy podcasts that has a lot of good info about how she chooses a breeder and bringing home a new puppy:

https://soundcloud.com/sarah-stremming/cog-dog-radio-puppies-part-one

https://soundcloud.com/sarah-stremming/cog-dog-radio-puppies-part-two

https://soundcloud.com/sarah-stremming/cog-dog-radio-puppies-part-two


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

You’ve come to the right place. Need more info on what you want and tons of members will be willing to help! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The mother of one of my females came from a breeder in PA. She breeds ASL dogs that have great bone, and moderate angulation. Well, at least as far as ASL dogs go... If my female is anything to go by, the temperaments are great, too.

Let me know if that's what you're interested in, and I'll pass on her contact info. She's also a pro handler and judge!


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

So our last male gsd was
Black and Tan, from ray Ann farms- he had amazing prey drive- I could work with him wall day with very little or no food reinforcement- he definitely had a natural protective instinct and I didn’t take him to training for that at all.

So that’s all I really want is a good family dog that has strong drive and would be a good protector. I know not all gsd exhibit that trait. 

It’s been two years now wish we had bread him and had one of his offspring,


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> The mother of one of my females came from a breeder in PA. She breeds ASL dogs that have great bone, and moderate angulation. Well, at least as far as ASL dogs go... If my female is anything to go by, the temperaments are great, too.
> 
> Let me know if that's what you're interested in, and I'll pass on her contact info. She's also a pro handler and judge!



Thanks I would appreciate it if you can connect me to her.

Tim


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's not hard. I live in NE PA. What are you looking for?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Heracles, sent you a PM.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beth Dillenbeck is in North Eastern PA. Hollow Hills German shepherds. Luna is west german showline. She is just over a year old. Very biddable, easy dog smart, affectionate, she loves to watch her house. She Has A great nose i did some nose works classes with her and do have to start up again life got in the way. It was the first time in a room full of dogs in nose work class (except once as a pup) and she just lied down nice and relaxed and well behaved as if she did this her whole puppy hood. That impressed be alone as no effort on part was needed. I have not worked with her as much as I would like to but you would not know this. She is naturally obedient. She loves loves the kids very gently with them.I have no complaints and so far no health issues. She squirmed into the family right from the start.
https://m.facebook.com/HollowHillsGSD/

I also have a American showline pup from a breeder in New Jersey - Woodhaven’s german Shepherd. Not sure if that is to far. He is my heart dog and incredibly happy with him. He does not like other dogs outside his family. I love his structure and he is quite an athlete. Great with the kids. A Handful but his joy and willingness to work is contagious and to learn new things and get out of my comfort zone. 
The puppy - not the dog- but the puppy in the beginning of the movies I am legend with will smith is from a litter sired by a woodhaven german Shepherd dog.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna and Max


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beth at Hollow Hills has very nice dogs. She also has ASL along with the WGSL


----------



## mrsb28wolf (Dec 1, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> I also have a American showline pup from a breeder in New Jersey - Woodhaven’s german Shepherd. Not sure if that is to far. He is my heart dog and incredibly happy with him. He does not like other dogs outside his family. I love his structure and he is quite an athlete. Great with the kids. A Handful but his joy and willingness to work is contagious and to learn new things and get out of my comfort zone.
> The puppy - not the dog- but the puppy in the beginning of the movies I am legend with will smith is from a litter sired by a woodhaven german Shepherd dog.


Woodhaven's is coming up in NY - is that correct?


----------



## mrsb28wolf (Dec 1, 2017)

Heracles said:


> Thanks I would appreciate it if you can connect me to her.
> 
> Tim


I dont believe I can pm yet, but I would be interested in this info as well, thank you.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

mrsb28wolf said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > I also have a American showline pup from a breeder in New Jersey - Woodhaven’s german Shepherd. Not sure if that is to far. He is my heart dog and incredibly happy with him. He does not like other dogs outside his family. I love his structure and he is quite an athlete. Great with the kids. A Handful but his joy and willingness to work is contagious and to learn new things and get out of my comfort zone.
> ...


There is a woodhaven in NY but that is a no relation. 
Woodhaven’s gsd in Southampton NJ - Jessica Torres is the breeder.


----------



## JoeShepherd4 (Feb 23, 2018)

hello i know this post is a little dated but this forum has been incredible and i have learned a lot! i am extremely grateful. unfortunately i have been searching for wood haven german shepherds and cant find anything. I'm located on the east coast and have been looking for a male with high protective instincts , a good companion dog, and adventurous. any recommendations and information on woodhaven?

Thanks!


----------

